# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ   ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ  ΓΙΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ-ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ

## mariost

Στήσιμο  ερασιτεχνικού  εργαστηρίου στο σπίτι  για ηλεκτρολογικές - ηλεκτρονικές εργασίες. Θα ήτανε χαρά μου οι  φίλοι ηλεκτρονικοί   της σελίδας  σαν πολύ πιο ειδήμονες  από εμένα να  επισημάνουν τις πιθανές ελλείψεις  ή λάθη   στο  ερασιτεχνικό   αυτό στήσιμο. Υπ' όψιν  δεν  έχει καμία σχέση με την  εργασία μου  (τοπογράφος μηχ/κος)  ,είναι μόνο από χόμπυ  και οι παρατηρήσεις για την ασφάλεια προέκυψαν από εμπειρία προσωπική   από μικροατυχήματα με   την ενασχόληση με το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα. ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ   ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ ΕΔΩ:
https://youtu.be/aMCRgJrigho

----------


## selectronic

Αν η ασφάλεια είναι αυτό που σε ενδιαφέρει, τότε μαζί με τον Siemens του 1980 βάλε και ένα μετ/στη απομόνωσης (1:1) για τις πρίζες του πάγκου...

----------


## 744

Τότε δεν έχει νόημα ο διαρροής...

----------


## mariost

> Αν η ασφάλεια είναι αυτό που σε ενδιαφέρει, τότε μαζί με τον Siemens του 1980 βάλε και ένα μετ/στη απομόνωσης (1:1) για τις πρίζες του πάγκου...



Εννοείς γαλβανική απομόνωση 230/230  χωρίς  γείωση στο δευτερεύον αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Οπότε τότε  δεν χρειάζεται  το ρελέ διαρροής  σωστά? Ή μήπως κάτι μου διαφεύγει? υπάρχει λόγος  να κρατήσω το ρελέ πριν τον μετ/στη γαλβανικής απομόνωσης?

----------


## alefgr

Αν για παράδειγμα τα φωτιστικά είναι πίσω από τον Μ/Τ (όπως έχω κάνει στο δικό μου εργαστήριο), τότε καλό είναι να υπάρχει και το ρελέ.

----------


## selectronic

Σωστά το είπε ο συνονόματος 744, αν μπει 1:1 τότε ο ΔΔΕ είναι πλεονασμός.

Με ΔΔΕ αν πιάσεις την Φάση και γειώνεσαι τότε πρώτα θα "την φας", οπότε στα ~17mA θα πέσει ο ΔΔΕ (αν είναι ΟΚ), οπότε η ηλεκτροπληξία θα είναι σύντομη (και θα κάνει ανάλογη ζημιά σε σχέση με το που θα περάσει και την αντίσταση σώματος κτλ τκλ).
Με τον 1:1 αν πιάσεις ένα από τα καλώδια της εξόδου (που όπως είπες δεν γειώνεται), τότε δεν θα πάθεις τίποτα.

Και ΔΔΕ και 1:1 το βρίσκω υπερβολή, θα μπορούσες όμως πχ να αφήσεις τον ΔΔΕ για μία πρίζα "υψηλής έντασης" αν πχ πρέπει να δοκιμαστεί κάτι που τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα, και για όλα τα άλλα να έχεις ένα πολύπριζο που να τροφοδοτείτε από τον 1:1

----------


## mariost

> Σωστά το είπε ο συνονόματος 744, αν μπει 1:1 τότε ο ΔΔΕ είναι πλεονασμός.
> 
> Με ΔΔΕ αν πιάσεις την Φάση και γειώνεσαι τότε πρώτα θα "την φας", οπότε στα ~17mA θα πέσει ο ΔΔΕ (αν είναι ΟΚ), οπότε η ηλεκτροπληξία θα είναι σύντομη (και θα κάνει ανάλογη ζημιά σε σχέση με το που θα περάσει και την αντίσταση σώματος κτλ τκλ).
> Με τον 1:1 αν πιάσεις ένα από τα καλώδια της εξόδου (που όπως είπες δεν γειώνεται), τότε δεν θα πάθεις τίποτα.
> 
> Και ΔΔΕ και 1:1 το βρίσκω υπερβολή, θα μπορούσες όμως πχ να αφήσεις τον ΔΔΕ για μία πρίζα "υψηλής έντασης" αν πχ πρέπει να δοκιμαστεί κάτι που τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα, και για όλα τα άλλα να έχεις ένα πολύπριζο που να τροφοδοτείτε από τον 1:1



Αυτό   είναι  και  το πιο σωστό από ότι καταλαβαίνω.Θα δώ λίγο από τιμές  και  ισχύ  στους μετ/στες 1:1  και θα βάλω. Ετσι και αλλιώς δεν χρειάζομαι μεγάλη ισχύ στα ηλεκτρικά-ηλεκτρονικά. Τον υπόλοιπο πάγκο με τροχό,ηλεκτροκόλληση κλπ  τον έχω πριν το ρελέ  και έτσι μάλλον θα τον κρατήσω.

----------


## gregpro

> Αυτό   είναι  και  το πιο σωστό από ότι καταλαβαίνω.Θα δώ λίγο από τιμές  και  ισχύ  στους μετ/στες 1:1  και θα βάλω. Ετσι και αλλιώς δεν χρειάζομαι μεγάλη ισχύ στα ηλεκτρικά-ηλεκτρονικά. *Τον υπόλοιπο πάγκο με τροχό,ηλεκτροκόλληση κλπ  τον έχω πριν το ρελέ  και έτσι μάλλον θα τον κρατήσω.*



Γιατί δεν βάζεις αυτά τα εργαλεία μετά τον ΔΔΕ και πριν τον 1:1; Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις, μπορεί να φθαρεί η μόνωση από τα εργαλεία και να κινδυνέψεις χωρίς ΔΔΕ. Και δεν λέγεται "ρελέ" παρ'όλο που πολλοί τον αποκαλούν έτσι. Ο τρόπος λειτουργίας του δεν έχει καμία σχέση με ρελέ και τα καλά βιβλία ηλεκτρολογίας τονίζουν αυτό το λάθος. Διακόπτης διαφυγής έντασης λέγεται, ή πιο απλά, αντιηλεκτροπληξιακός.

----------

